# temp hot water for potable water



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hi there ,I am bidding on a school job to replace there water heater.It is electric. The new heater could take six to eight weeks to come in.So that means i must give temp hot water for about four weeks. the one i am taking out is 225 gallons electric 460/ 3 phase. I have a couple of ideals but thought someone here might have a better answer.
I know i can rent portable heater gas/oil to heat it up./ but i am looking for suggestions . Thanks for time


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like you answered your own question.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gordos610 said:


> Hi there ,I am bidding on a school job to replace there water heater.It is electric. The new heater could take six to eight weeks to come in.So that means i must give temp hot water for about four weeks. the one i am taking out is 225 gallons electric 460/ 3 phase. I have a couple of ideals but thought someone here might have a better answer.
> I know i can rent portable heater gas/oil to heat it up./ but i am looking for suggestions . Thanks for time


 
225 gallons, 460 volts, what a beast! If old W/H isn't leaking, repair and leave in place- that could be the temporary W/H. If it's leaking and you need to remove it, then I'd install (2) 120 gallon elec. in parallel, if there is room. Is there no natural gas in that area? Recovery time is about twice as fast over electric.


----------

